# balikbayan getting old



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

back next week. Getting cold here. The stress is like being deployed away from family. Not good for her and son. I look forward to warmth.


----------



## Rogdas (Apr 9, 2015)

lefties43332 said:


> back next week. Getting cold here. The stress is like being deployed away from family. Not good for her and son. I look forward to warmth.


have a safe trip. sure your wife and son are anxiously waiting for your return.


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

It's warm here kabayan  
El Nino is knocking on the door.
Have a safe trip back home.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

maraming salamat......thanks very much...


----------

